# Up Date On Oregon Camper



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I texted OC last night to see if they made it to Lakeshore. They were sitting in their brand new trailer last evening!!!







Sounds like they made it in about 38 hours with no issues!

He did offer to bring me a new Roo back with him, but I told him that pulling double trailers was illegal in most states!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Tell Jim he is falling behind in post counts with 2 days and no posting!!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I was wondering if he got it yet.............good to hear!!

Can't he post from his phone







Might need a TV Mod for his trips to lakeshore


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Jeez, he must be jonesen big time!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

He was showing signs of "Outbacker posting withdrawal syndrome" last night as Nonny, Cae and I were visiting with OC and family last night. There was some mention of him maybe seeing if he could post from his Blackberry - once the shaking calmed down enough!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...we're now in SD camping next to Ridway Rangers (although we've been here for 5 hours and they are still nowhere to be found)

Drove 12hrs yesterday from Lakeshore to Cleak Lake (MN) and "camped" in a Walmark parking lot. I'm guessing I was asleep in about 2 mins from the time I turned the engine off....LONG day for SURE!!

Drove about 12 hrs again today to arrive here at Rafters J-Bar in SD (Mt Rushmore area). Saw a hugh lighting storm coming at us today, but we were able to outrun it.









38hr from Oregon to Lakeshore with a door-to-door MPG (from truck) of 16.8 mpg. I felt great about that considering I was pushing 75-78 mph. BTW...for those that don't know, Oregon's max speed is 65...so seeing that 75mph sign when I hit Idaho was AWESOME!!!

I've averaged 9.6 mpg from Lakeshore to our current site. Not bad considering the new Outback is 7050 dry. I've kept the speed around 65-67mph on this leg of the trip.

PDI went well....had a 1.5 pages of stuff for them to fix...nothing huge, just little stuff. They were GREAT on getting the stuff done. There were 4 guys working on my PDI list and it took them about 2.5hrs to get everything done.

Here are a few pictures for everyone. I'm exhausted right now and I'm off to bed. NO DRIVING TOMORROW!!!!!









Here is our new 301BQ at the Lakeshore "Campground"


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

In our defence, we were out having fun!







I kinda thought thats what vacations were for. We did get in late, 10pm. Oregon Camper and family were already tucked away in their cozy little new outback beds.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear all is going well!

That's lots of driving for sure. Have fun at Mt. Rushmore!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Jim,

That truck and trailer combo looks SICK!!! (that's a compliment by the way)

Had a question for ya.....are the slideout covers factory, or did you have lakeshore put them on?

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

[uttered in his lowest Carmen from South Park voice] "sweeeeeeeeeet"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thelmasgang said:


> Jim,
> 
> That truck and trailer combo looks SICK!!! (that's a compliment by the way)
> 
> ...


Thanks...I think it looks great too!!









The slideout covers were installed by Lakeshore.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim, enjoy SD and Rafter J (and the new Outback too)
Have fun and travel safe!

We're on our first night out, just into IN. Too bad we were heading the other direction!

Enjoy!









PS: SWEET looking unit. More pics


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

OC and Ridgeway Ranger must be out having a good time. DW and I drove to Rafter J to visit this evening and nobody was home. I think they got to experience one of our good old South Dakota hail storms early this evening.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> OC and Ridgeway Ranger must be out having a good time. DW and I drove to Rafter J to visit this evening and nobody was home. I think they got to experience one of our good old South Dakota hail storms early this evening.


BUMMER!!!! Sorry we missed you. We took the kids to a water park and then dinner.

We were on the way back from Crazy Horse and got into a big ole' hail/rain storm....was neat.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OC and Ridgeway Ranger must be out having a good time. DW and I drove to Rafter J to visit this evening and nobody was home. I think they got to experience one of our good old South Dakota hail storms early this evening.


BUMMER!!!! Sorry we missed you. We took the kids to a water park and then dinner.

We were on the way back from Crazy Horse and got into a big ole' hail/rain storm....was neat.
[/quote]
Oh yeah, those rain storms are a trip...... Especially when you are pulling a trailer and the visibilty drops to a point where you can't see more than 1/2 way back on the trailer....


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> OC and Ridgeway Ranger must be out having a good time. DW and I drove to Rafter J to visit this evening and nobody was home. I think they got to experience one of our good old South Dakota hail storms early this evening.


BUMMER!!!! Sorry we missed you. We took the kids to a water park and then dinner.

We were on the way back from Crazy Horse and got into a big ole' hail/rain storm....was neat.
[/quote]

Glad you enjoyed the storm, good to hear SD weather didn't let you down. You missed the big one on Saturday, the insurance adjuster comes to my house today. We get a new roof every 5 - 7 years compliments of the weather.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip. Maybe next time through we can hook up.


----------

